# 2014 Mitsubishi Mirage The little car that could



## alex16

I did uber the other night for the first time in my Mirage. From what I read and what I was told, my Mirage was going to make passengers irritated and a 5 star ratting difficult to get with my Mirage.

I did over 20 rides so far, I stopped apologizing to passengers when they got inside for the car being small, they all told me no this is fine I have plenty of room. The only passengers that were like wow... this is small were 4 250lb+ guys that got in on the way to the strip club, they admitted after getting inside of the car they were comfortable and the car felt like it had some pick up for a 3 cylinder and 5 big guys inside of course I have the 5 speed and I love to row through the gears, can't stand driving automatic even in traffic.

My Mirage is lowered about 2 inches on aftermarket H&R springs and has a Ultra Racing rear sway bar. I upgraded my fog lights to amber, it makes it super easy for people to find me at night "I have the yellow fog lights.." "Oh I see you now". It rides rougher than original and sits low to the ground but nobody has yet to complain and 25 trips (I don't offer any amenities to my passengers such as water/candy ect but I do carry these items with me in case they ask) I have a 5 star.


----------



## alex16

I averaged 45 mpg and used $25 in gas $338 in fairs for 12 hours of on duty. The uber cut and payout was $291 with tips.

These are the Nokya yellow fog light bulbs I have.


----------



## ReviTULize

My first wholly-owned car(no co-signer) was a '94 mirage!! Kcuf 'em...
Point-A to Point-B
NEVER make excuses!!!


----------



## elelegido

I used to have a 1980 Mirage. Very, very good car


----------



## ReviTULize

elelegido said:


> I used to have a 1980 Mirage. Very, very good car


Mine won't "trump" yours...but, standby. I'm sure that I have a pic somewhere

I do remember getting livid with a parking attendant who "ruined my car" by putting a sticker on my glass for parking illegally. There were microscopic scratch marks that were, certainly, going to depreciate my $13,000 cars value.


----------



## alex16

Such a nice little car! I have a secret addiction to cars people hate.

Wish I could uber with this bad boy! Not sure how reliable it would be even being a mechanical diesel... age always tears down a car.

http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5084714738.html


----------



## Cooluberdriver

alex16 said:


> Such a nice little car! I have a secret addiction to cars people hate.
> 
> Wish I could uber with this bad boy! Not sure how reliable it would be even being a mechanical diesel... age always tears down a car.
> 
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5084714738.html


I'll take my CC exec and trump your mirage sir lol


----------



## SCdave

You had me at 3-cylinders. And I'm say this in admiration.


----------



## Sydney Uber

alex16 said:


> Such a nice little car! I have a secret addiction to cars people hate.
> 
> Wish I could uber with this bad boy! Not sure how reliable it would be even being a mechanical diesel... age always tears down a car.
> 
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/5084714738.html


Do you have passengers that have problems finding your car?


----------



## KGB7

Come to DC and drive on our shitty roads with your H&R springs. You are guaranteed to get 3 stars every time.

You do have a nice little car. My advice to you, you should zip tie your hubcaps. Many our DC Taxi cabs, zip tie their hubcaps.


----------



## alex16

I have standard aluminum ES wheels. My extra two sets are also aluminum (including my studded general artics on civic hybrid wheels). I changed my h&r to tein lowering springs that offer a bit softer ride than the h&r but I am eventually going to experiment with different suspension setups to find the right one for me. 


I drive mostly at night, my bright yellow factory fog lights (aftermarket 55w bulbs) are always what pax mention make me stand out, so I always let the pax know to look for the little white car with yellow fog lights. 

I for sure don't want to drive on any bad roads, this is why I prefer not to drive in philly, I rather have a slow night in Harrisburg that pays x2 as much per ride vs double The rides double the wear and tear for only 1.00 per mile. When Harrisburg gets to 1.00 a mile I'll be retiring from uber lol


----------



## alex16

I did get my trailer hitch installed to start hauling scrap metal (might be better money than uber if lucky) .


Doing a oil change Saturday and getting ready to uber sat night!


----------



## SCdave

Since you are into odd numbered cylinders and are thinking about hauling scrap metal, maybe a 5-cyl diesel would work for your next car? 

You really need to start your own blog online, monetize it, and title it something like:

" My Mitsubishi Mirage and Me" 
_An Uber love story and more..._


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

alex16 said:


> I did uber the other night for the first time in my Mirage. From what I read and what I was told, my Mirage was going to make passengers irritated and a 5 star ratting difficult to get with my Mirage.
> 
> I did over 20 rides so far, I stopped apologizing to passengers when they got inside for the car being small, they all told me no this is fine I have plenty of room. The only passengers that were like wow... this is small were 4 250lb+ guys that got in on the way to the strip club, they admitted after getting inside of the car they were comfortable and the car felt like it had some pick up for a 3 cylinder and 5 big guys inside of course I have the 5 speed and I love to row through the gears, can't stand driving automatic even in traffic.
> 
> My Mirage is lowered about 2 inches on aftermarket H&R springs and has a Ultra Racing rear sway bar. I upgraded my fog lights to amber, it makes it super easy for people to find me at night "I have the yellow fog lights.." "Oh I see you now". It rides rougher than original and sits low to the ground but nobody has yet to complain and 25 trips (I don't offer any amenities to my passengers such as water/candy ect but I do carry these items with me in case they ask) I have a 5 star.


POST # 1/alex16: "Ahoy!" and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Wicked Thunderstormy Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

UPNF was set up as a Searchable Data-
base with 381,603 Posts and Replies from
22,348 Sequentially Numbered Member-
ship Applicants on 6 Continents over the
Last 465 Days. The Fact$ that YOU need
to $ucceed are IN here!

What a Great Thread! In a String of Car
Purchases and subsequent HD Ownership
the Wifely and I enjoyed ownership of a
1987 Colt E Sedan, a 1988 Colt E HB 4spd.
with Dealer-Installed A/C[!] and a 1989
Colt DL Wagon. The HB was totalled by
a Red-light-Runner and to date my ONLY
Bran'new Purchase. Both Sedan and Wgn.
served On-Demand Courier Duty. The
Sedan fell victim to a Head-on Collision
at 158 K and the Wagon's Front Main
Seal went at 210 K. Sigh.

Nice Assortment of Threads that You've
Started in Your brief UPNF Experience.
I'm dismayed by Your Approval Rating
but it Improves with Time, as Members
become exposed to Your Content.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inslires!


----------



## Mystars

Alex16, do you have trouble getting up hills or on the freeway? I live in Seattle, and we are all hills here. I am about to buy a Mirage, and am a bit worried about the 74hp. Can you please describe how your car handles in these situations? Thank you


----------



## alex16

Test drive one, the cvt screams on hills, my mirage sounds like it's struggling on hills and have to be floored in 4th to maintain 50mph on a 7 1/2% grade for 2 miles. My jeep has a 4.0 high output with 5 speed and it can do it easier and has more power but at the cost of mpg. It's a slow car, no way around it but will it do it? Yes but you have to give it everything it's got. I'm okay with the trade off of slow vs mpg, you need to test drive one and see if you can handle it. My friend has a tdi golf with a stage 1 turbo, injectors, clutch, tune and can run 15.4 in the 1/4 and fly up mountains while maintaining 42 mpg avg, but his repair costs Are ridiculous and upgrades were 4k installed


----------



## merkurfan

elelegido said:


> I used to have a 1980 Mirage. Very, very good car


Thats a dodge colt  yes. I am splitting hairs, yes, I know they are the same car..  carry on.


----------



## merkurfan

alex16 said:


> I did get my trailer hitch installed to start hauling scrap metal (might be better money than uber if lucky) .
> 
> Doing a oil change Saturday and getting ready to uber sat night!


 hauled a 1995 Ford windstar out of someones garage today.. Found a guy on CL looking for a mini-van for the county smash um up. Sold it to him for a 300 dollar profit plus 30 bucks to deliver it 4 miles from where I got it.

beats a week worth of ubering for most people 

not sure how much scrap your gonna tow with a 3 cyl mitsu. I use a diesel powered 3/4 ton.


----------



## alex16

Been doing the scrap game for a long time, here in pa it's difficult to salvage cars from what I've seen, even in Texas the laws are more strict then when I was doing it. It's easy to get washers driers refrigerators for free locally but with a truck all your money goes to gas, with a tiny car and trailer you can easily get 40mpg in air conditioning while pulling 1,000 lbs. I used to run 1997 f250 hd's with a sling unit. I would buy the f250 around $500-700 and run it for about 50k and junk it as I found a better one. My friends ran Cummings and I always made more money because I had $1500 in my rig and never needed a $1400 injector pump or had to rebuild my steering. I averaged 16mpg highway and 11 mpg pulling. I did 19mpg highway and 18 pulling with my buddies cummins, but he paid 8k for it and had 3k in repairs, plus now it needs more repairs now.


----------



## merkurfan

alex16 said:


> Been doing the scrap game for a long time, here in pa it's difficult to salvage cars from what I've seen, even in Texas the laws are more strict then when I was doing it. It's easy to get washers driers refrigerators for free locally but with a truck all your money goes to gas, with a tiny car and trailer you can easily get 40mpg in air conditioning while pulling 1,000 lbs


technically in MN you have to be a licensed scrap dealer (I am, I am also a licensed used car dealer) but any idiot with whats left of a pickup can and does haul scrap, and scrap cars around here. I pay the lowest but I also allow the piece of mind that a dealer is taking your car and will actually scrap it, or if I sell it on will handle the title transfer. I do alright, but honestly the money is in selling the smaller parts on Ebay. I can some times make a huge killing on those. I can bit out a 2001-07 caravan on feebay and turn about 800 bucks, then there is the 3600 lb body (caravans are bloody heavy!) minus the converter (100 bucks) wheels (aluminums are worth about 15 bucks each) and the radiator if I feel like pulling it (5-10 bucks scrap) oh and the battery, another 10 bucks. Normally I pay 100-150 bucks for those vans.

I do a bit of ubering just to keep the boredom away, I log in from home (30 miles north of the "action area") and just work on my e-bay stuff and what not, I have got a few pings from this area, one was a guy that rode home with a chick from the bar to do his thing and got kicked out when she sobered up.. Was a 57 mile drive, did a few shorter runs and called it a night and went to work on one of my other businesses projects in town (I am a low voltage electrician by trade) since I was in the area.

Doing several different things keeps my ADHD in check


----------



## SCdave

Mystars said:


> Alex16, do you have trouble getting up hills or on the freeway? I live in Seattle, and we are all hills here. I am about to buy a Mirage, and am a bit worried about the 74hp. Can you please describe how your car handles in these situations? Thank you


Nothing a Nitro kit couldn't fix. Or a Turbo Charger. Heck, duct tape a spare engine for a V6. But really, I have nothing but admiration for anyone that Ubers in a 3 cyl vehicle.

And just so you don't feel lonely, check out these other 3 cyl cars http://www.autonews.com/article/201...nder-engines-overcome-their-wimpy-reputation?


----------



## merkurfan

SCdave said:


> Nothing a Nitro kit couldn't fix. Or a Turbo Charger. Heck, duct tape a spare engine for a V6. But really, I have nothing but admiration for anyone that Ubers in a 3 cyl vehicle.
> 
> And just so you don't feel lonely, check out these other 3 cyl cars http://www.autonews.com/article/201...nder-engines-overcome-their-wimpy-reputation?


My wife has a Dodge Dart with the 1.4L turbo and 6 speed automatic.. It does 40 mpg with a light foot, I'd give up a few MPGs for the larger car and better ride myself.


----------



## alex16

I really didn't want a turbo, the echoboost fiesta puts out a lot better mpg than the dart 1.4, I was able to close in on 46 mpg on a test loop that my mirage did 49, but I wanted a engine that was simple and good mpg. I didn't really want a diesel either, it seems like so many diesels are crap these days, not like the om617 mercedes. (A small truck with tall gearing and a om617 would be so nice for scrap hauling)


----------



## merkurfan

alex16 said:


> I really didn't want a turbo, the echoboost fiesta puts out a lot better mpg than the dart 1.4, I was able to close in on 46 mpg on a test loop that my mirage did 49, but I wanted a engine that was simple and good mpg. I didn't really want a diesel either, it seems like so many diesels are crap these days, not like the om617 mercedes. (A small truck with tall gearing and a om617 would be so nice for scrap hauling)


we drove the Ford.. Better MPG? maybe, transmission issues? oh ya.. Do we fit in it? no.. If I drive the Dart the computer will come home with an average of 45-50 MPG.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3nch1sdllon7nb/2015-07-29 18.18.57.jpg?dl=0
(never mind the SES light, the dealer fixed that)


----------



## alex16

The ecoboost uses the ford direction injection system. I've been reading and watching videos on youtube/ford forums about how carbon build up in cylinder heads is causing misfires and the only remedy ford has as of yet is head replacement/rebuilding. Fuel cleaner additives designed to clean the carbon can damage the turbo, I am sure the easy way around this is to remove the turbo and do a carbon build up procedure like the bg products offers to try and clean the carbon build up. I think the dart uses direct injection as well, many auto makers are finding the direct injection to be a really big hassel, nissan micra uses a twin injector setup that works more like direct injection without the carbon build up. I go by the old saying, simple cars are simple to fix.


----------



## Tony DePalma

Wow I just got Mirage loaner while my AC in Outlander is fixed. I carry cooler full load of soft drinks not just water. I got chargers for android a IPhones. Some lady traveling alone with bags for 5 complained about my trunk space having a cooler. Now I find out you can use a Mirage it's small junk! I thought Pirrus was bad geez! I get 30-35 5 stars in a row then one complaining HB knocks me down. Oh well love my Outlander 27 MPG works well.


----------



## Fauxknight

Tony DePalma said:


> I carry cooler full load of soft drinks not just water....Some lady traveling alone with bags for 5 complained about my trunk space having a cooler.


And hence why, even though I have more trunk space than a Mirage, I don't keep any sort of hard cooler in the vehicle, at most a soft lunch bag with some ice packs. I used to keep a tool chest in the back as well with extra supplies (extinguisher, blanket, better roadside kit), but airport runs don't leave me that luxury anymore.


----------



## Tony DePalma

It's been no problem. The positives well outweigh one silly comment. I have all kinds of drinks you get many happy customers when you have the extras!


----------



## Tony DePalma

Plus airport runs are almost never more then two people! Usually one plenty of space. Gotta have the drinks


----------



## Fauxknight

Tony DePalma said:


> Plus airport runs are almost never more then two people! Usually one plenty of space. Gotta have the drinks


Family vacation runs are usually 3-4 plus a good amount of luggage.


----------



## Tony DePalma

They'd use CL no one with luggage and family requests Uberx it isn't practicail


----------



## Tony DePalma

XL I meant the drinks stay I get 50-55 5 stars in a row


----------



## alex16

I drove a outlander sport, it felt like a tall mirage with a bigger trunk area, I averaged 22 mpg with my lead foot, with the same lead foot in my mirage I average 44 mpg. I can parallel park where others can't, I get complimented on the mirage constantly, I have had clown car and smart car remarks from over weight red necks from time to time. I am upset when my dealer gives me a outlander sport as a loaner, I really was not impressed by it, the full size outlander with a 2.4L and 7 passenger seating would be nice though. Everyone has their own opinions and for me I dislike the sport, it's a good suv for people that want to be trendy and think 25mpg is good. My ratings are very good and I have s tip note on my window that hurts my ratings, I also have tien lowering springs and a ultra racing rear sway bar so I normally hear women saying they wished they had on two bras when riding in the back seat (harsh ride). I was nice enough to switch from the super stiff h&r springs to the medium harsh tein.


----------



## Tony DePalma

I got the sport it's 7 passengers but I never put 3rd row up I need trunk space. I'd never drive a small car like a mirage or Pirrus I miss my Honda Pilot I could drive it up a pirrus ass. No outlander is an SUV to low to the ground. I get 27 MPG AC cold 80 on interstates. I also have tip note and tell I have drinks chargers etc. I say Tips Never expected but accepted doesn't hurt ratings a bit and about 1/3 tip me

My AC condenser died at 30k took 3 weeks for part I didn't uber much couldn't make riders suffer. Overall Mitsubitshu is trash Honda rules the free world almost as much as NYY


----------



## alex16

Please research Mitsubishi more before bashing them, they produce a lot of parts that are on Honda  also learn your products the outlander sport does not have a 3rd row seating option, it is Built in America and has 5 passenger capacity, the outlander is the larger suv built in Japan with 7 passenger capacity. I drove my outlander sport loaner very easy with ac on 65 mph and some city driving I did 22 mpg 70%highway30%city.


----------



## Tony DePalma

Experience tells me otherwise mine sits 7 no problem I got a third row second row fits 3. Read what? My AC condenser failed at 32k not happening with Honda.


----------



## alex16

http://www.continentalmitsubishi.co...-outlander-vs-2015-mitsubishi-outlander-sport

I bet the condenser on most Hondas is made by a 3rd party. I am a Honda fan too but when you work on them you will see mitsu stamped on a lot of their parts.

The outlander sport fits 5 you are confused and have a outlander with either a base 2.4 or the optional v6.


----------



## alex16

As typical with most people they know nothing about cars they sometimes don't even know what type of car they are driving. If you don't know anything about cars that is great, just don't act like you do.


----------



## Tony DePalma

alex16 said:


> http://www.continentalmitsubishi.co...-outlander-vs-2015-mitsubishi-outlander-sport
> 
> I bet the condenser on most Hondas is made by a 3rd party. I am a Honda fan too but when you work on them you will see mitsu stamped on a lot of their parts.
> 
> The outlander sport fits 5 you are confused and have a outlander with either a base 2.4 or the optional v6.


I'm not confused I just had 5 to airport this morning 3rd row down as part of trunk I put it up its 7 easy small no trunk space but 7. I got 3 run 2014 outlander


----------



## IckyDoody

Tony DePalma said:


> I'm not confused I just had 5 to airport this morning 3rd row down as part of trunk I put it up its 7 easy small no trunk space but 7. I got 3 run 2014 outlander


Reading your posts makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Tony DePalma

It's called auto correct listening to you tell me what I already know. I have 3 rows not 2 7 seats. I'm from jersey listen to Rush daily unlimited common sense!!!!


----------



## alex16

Tony DePalma said:


> I got the sport it's 7 passengers but I never put 3rd row up I need trunk space. I'd never drive a small car like a mirage or Pirrus I miss my Honda Pilot I could drive it up a pirrus ass. No outlander is an SUV to low to the ground. I get 27 MPG AC cold 80 on interstates. I also have tip note and tell I have drinks chargers etc. I say Tips Never expected but accepted doesn't hurt ratings a bit and about 1/3 tip me
> 
> My AC condenser died at 30k took 3 weeks for part I didn't uber much couldn't make riders suffer. Overall Mitsubitshu is trash Honda rules the free world almost as much as NYY


You own a outlander not a outlander sport. I've been trying to explain this for a while now. Sports only carry 5, outlanders carry.7 with a fold down 3rd row, when you say you have a outlander sport your describing a completely different suv.


----------



## Tony DePalma

You said it was only in Japan? It's not an SUV a Hummer or Yukon are SUV's. So I said Sport big deal


----------



## sarah ava

its chances near about 0%


----------



## avaloncourt

Tony DePalma said:


> I'm not confused I just had 5 to airport this morning 3rd row down as part of trunk I put it up its 7 easy small no trunk space but 7. I got 3 run 2014 outlander


You're definitely confused. An Outlander Sport doesn't have a third row. I own one. You're driving an Outlander. Do you want a very simple way to know you don't have a Sport? Do you have paddle shifters on the steering column? No, you don't. They don't exist on the Outlander. They are on the Outlander Sport.


----------



## Tony DePalma

I never remember saying sport you are right its SE. I got wise fired XL never drive X do XL a week $650- $990 weekly no problems mostly 1-2 rider as either no Uber due to fare cuts or business people rides. I got this! XL only best way to go More Money, less wear and tear less then 1/2 the mileage.


----------



## Tony DePalma

Old old post replying now too strange


----------



## avaloncourt

Tony DePalma said:


> I never remember saying sport you are right its SE. I got wise fired XL never drive X do XL a week $650- $990 weekly no problems mostly 1-2 rider as either no Uber due to fare cuts or business people rides. I got this! XL only best way to go More Money, less wear and tear less then 1/2 the mileage.


That's where you said you had a Sport.



Tony DePalma said:


> I got the sport it's 7 passengers but I never put 3rd row up I need trunk space. /QUOTE]





Tony DePalma said:


> Old old post replying now too strange


I was trying to find posts related to Mitsubishi and it was obvious you weren't talking about the sport but you were very adamant later in the thread that you were. That's why.


----------



## Tony DePalma

avaloncourt said:


> That's where you said you had a Sport.
> 
> I was trying to find posts related to Mitsubishi and it was obvious you weren't talking about the sport but you were very adamant later in the thread that you were. That's why.


Never denied saying just didn't remember now shut up and drive boy


----------

